# hey, discovery channel!



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yall need to come out here for chupracabra week...
we can film lotsa shadows and stuff....
they are just out of camera range....
I really like the crab boat guys, but the shark stuff has become laughable...
give it up.
megladon( that show was just so scripted by actors it's insulting) and giant 80yr old hammers (more BS) has become too much.....
its like The View trying to be legit....fail. 
stupid.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I agree. I missed the megaldon thing last year and just watched it last night, wish I didn't. Can't get that time back, big piece of you know what.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, why ruin an awesome theme with this phony crapola!! Sad..I used to really enjoy Shark Week but not so much anymore.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

megaldon spooled me the other day in westbay, so hes out there


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I had to give up on Sharkweek several years ago. They do really have anything new to show.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Years ago there were actual fishermen catching sharks under various conditions. Catch and release film was good stuff. I guess the "greenies" shamed them away from that angle and turned it into almost pure great white stuff. Not for me, I would rather rearrange my sock drawer than watch Shark Week.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

I started watching "Submarine" the other day...I quickly realized it was BS...it takes away a lot of credibility from what used to be a good program!


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Shark week is a joke!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Call me a nerd. . .but I grew up tuned to discovery channel and other informative and educational programming, discovery channel was always a favorite of mine. Somewhere along the way, they started to sell scripted drama, and it has taken over the entire channel. I'm going to blame Orange County Choppers, just because I think their "builds" are comical, but the ultimate blame lies with the people that tune in to watch this garbage on a regular basis. The ratings prove that mediocre scripted **** draws more people than factual scientific info these days.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

jetcycles said:


> Call me a nerd. . .but I grew up tuned to discovery channel and other informative and educational programming, discovery channel was always a favorite of mine. Somewhere along the way, they started to sell scripted drama, and it has taken over the entire channel. I'm going to blame Orange County Choppers, just because I think their "builds" are comical, but the ultimate blame lies with the people that tune in to watch this garbage on a regular basis. The ratings prove that mediocre scripted **** draws more people than factual scientific info these days.


I agree with you whole heartly. I used to enjoy informative programming on Discovery and TLC (formmally The Learning Channel) but times have changed. They are just like every other business and they are following the money.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The show is now officially a joke. They call it a fakeumentary. Here's a good summary of the depths the show has sunk to.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/...nd-fake-umentaries-another-shark-week-gone-by


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't mind the fake stuff because I chalk it up under the "entertainment" category. What drives me nuts is how they jump to conclusions and state wild guesses/theories as fact. They do some sort of little "test" for a presumptuous theory and suddenly that theory is fact and they're all happy... this happens with every show/episode that comes on. 

I'm also a bit tired of everything Great White. There are lots of other sharks that are much more interesting.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

jetcycles said:


> Call me a nerd. . .but I grew up tuned to discovery channel and other informative and educational programming, discovery channel was always a favorite of mine. Somewhere along the way, they started to sell scripted drama, and it has taken over the entire channel. I'm going to blame Orange County Choppers, just because I think their "builds" are comical, but the ultimate blame lies with the people that tune in to watch this garbage on a regular basis. The ratings prove that mediocre scripted **** draws more people than factual scientific info these days.


*Bro, you nailed it on the head.* So-called media programming has become whatever is the cheapest cra...ola that can be generated and it's targeted to the least common denominator amongst us. We've become an MTV society; just give me flash and dazzle and keep it LITE on content. So called reality programming is incredibly cheap to generate. Put a camera and a red light in the face of most anyone and the idiot in them will come to life. We, as a society, drink it like the Kool-Aid it is. We end up making icons of idiots.

Years ago I did a piece in a graduate level advertising and design course, stating: "Television - it's neither rare nor well done, it's a medium." and that was 24 years ago. J. Vernon McGee would roll over in his grave if he knew what was happening today....


----------

